# How Much Are You Paying For Gas?!



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

$2.80 per gallon for 87 octane on the average in my area....funny thing is the Texaco station which I usually go to is at $2.80 and right directly across the street is a BP (British Petroleum, formely Amaco) is $2.90...but yet I see more cars there than Texaco!...people got more dollars than "sense"







I understand the concept of brand loyalty but to me that is just throwing away money!...And with summer just around the corner, I wouldn't be surprised if we hit the $3.00 by Memorial day.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

$2.59 here in Tx.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

rchan11 said:


> $2.59 here in Tx.


That's sweet, Rchan!!..HOOK 'EM HORNS!!...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

87 is $2.71 in R.I


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

London On. Canada our gas is $1.00 a Litre so that makes it like.. $3.78 a gallon


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

1.00$ / L in toronto as well


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Jon and T-dot!..I was curious how much Canadiens were paying as well...My mom lives in Cyprus (A greek country in the Mediterranian) and I remember just a few years ago they were paying the equivalent of $8.00 USD per gallon...Cyprus also used to have the Cypriot pound and British pound as their currency but they finally caught up with the rest of the world and are now using the Eurodollar.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I pay 2.87 for 89 octane at my local BP.

I use BP cause I have an account and the 89 octane runs nice in my car with all the city driving I do.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

2.79 premium at Sams club.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

93 Premium (some places around here have 92 premium), filled up this week for like $2.90 a gallon.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

over here you will pay from £1.18 to £1.22 per litre for petrol


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

£1.09 roughly at the moment. just standard unleaded petrol


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

I paid $2.79 yesterday in Pittsburgh, PA.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

$2.96 right outside Chicago


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

$0.97/L here


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> £1.09 roughly at the moment. just standard unleaded petrol


Hi HM,
Is the conversion still roughly $2.00 USD per British Pound?!...I know the US dollar is still very weak.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Da said:


> £1.09 roughly at the moment. just standard unleaded petrol


Hi HM,
Is the conversion still roughly $2.00 USD per British Pound?!...I know the US dollar is still very weak.
[/quote]
nah the exchange rate is lower now
1.09 is roughly 1.665USD
the highest i sen it around me is 1.17 which is about 1.77USD

so you guys are paying quite a bit more than us


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^Yeah, I kind of figured it was around there...The last time I was at London was in 2006 and had a 5hr layover when I was visiting my mom in Cyprus...it was roughly then $1.78 USD per British pound...and yes, it looks like we are paying a little more than you guys at the moment...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

£1.11 per litre in south west england at the moment


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

0.49 cents per litre over in my parts.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Just filled up this morning. $2.74


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

$2.35 per gal after discounts...Hy-Vee pharmacy gives .05 cent discount per gallon for every Rx refill so I buy in bulk and save.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ So your AIDS medication helps you save on gas?

j.k


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

on base its like 2.99 but off base its a little more like between 3.05 and 3.15


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

US$ 0,016 per liter por 91 unleaded, 95 unleaded is a bit more expensive at US$ 0,025 per liter, that's about 0,09 US$ per gallon for you yanks :laugh:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Here in Montreal QC we pay a variable rate.
on monday it starts at $1.139 per liter and by sunday its down to $1.049. so about $4 a US gallon.
and they just raised the gas tax here in quebec


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

$2.66/g for 10% ethanol blend, and about a nickel more for regular 88 octane


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

.96/ litre for 87
And I call bullshit SyM on your .49c a litre, what everywhere in Ontario is twice as much as Rexdale. BALONEY!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Just filled up at 2.79 in Ohio


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> $0.97/L here


I Wonder How much Gas it takes to Drive all that Gas to TB. Seems like a waste , Get back on your dog sled , snowmobile , whatever you may have and stop wasting gas so Thunder bay can Have gas . No wonder why gas is so god damn expensive. First , i gotta pay into welfare , now I gotta pay Extra so You Can Have Gas ?









I heard Fed Ex is gonna Cross Country ski the package to your little remote spot in Ontario .


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

im ashamed to admit that i don't even know









i just pop the debit card in and fill er up with mid grade

i will be sure to check next time


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> .96/ litre for 87
> And I call bullshit SyM on your .49c a litre, what everywhere in Ontario is twice as much as Rexdale. BALONEY!!


Yeah well it is much higher for everyone else because they go to the gas station. I have a few litres brought to my garage every week from one of my dads friends and I worked it out we are paying around 0.49 per litre.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well I apologize. Here if you have farm vehicle registration you can get purple gas for around that. Of find a gas card thief with a slip tank.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

His Majesty said:


> £1.09 roughly at the moment. just standard unleaded petrol


You guys go by gallons too?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

no ja by liters

1lt = 0.22 US gallons

so not only is ours cheaper, but we get more for our money.

saying that some of our european cousins pay even less than us. seems like the closer you are to the source the cheaper your petrol is


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

His Majesty said:


> no ja by liters
> 
> 1lt = 0.22 US gallons
> 
> ...


Just like cocain.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

$3.04 for 93 here.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Genesis8 said:


> $3.04 for 93 here.


your getting royaly shafted


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

It's not 1lt = .22g. It's 3.8lts = 1g, or 1lt = .263g.

1pound = 1.5 USD

So 1g of gas in UK is 1pound x 3.8 = 3.8 pounds per gallon. 3.8 x 1.5 = 5.7 USD per gallon for you British guys.

I believe you guys are getting shafted even though your petrol is usually a little higher octane.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Massachusetts, local area is between $2.91-$2.97 for 93 octane.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

drove by the station: 3.08/ gal, thats just for reg 87


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

$2.78 for 89 oct and $2.80 for 87 oct in Norfolk Nebraska


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Plowboy said:


> It's not 1lt = .22g. It's 3.8lts = 1g, or 1lt = .263g.
> 
> 1pound = 1.5 USD
> 
> ...


ahh crap. your right. apologies.

i googled oil prices and norwary pays double the prices that you guys pay. UK is 4th most expensive for fuel.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

3.08 in the SF bay area


----------



## SirusX1721 (Oct 6, 2008)

2.69 for reg. near Pittsburgh


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

$2.85 per gallon for 87 and ever increasing....


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

$2.79 for 87. $15.00 gave me 3/8 of a tank......... just enough to go fishing tomorrow.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

$3.70 for 87 and $3.99 for 93!!..







...Damn prices jumped up another .05 cent per gallon within the last week!...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

1.19 a litre but don't care it's all a write off

So around 4.50 a gallon


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> 1.19 a litre but don't care it's all a write off
> 
> So around 4.50 a gallon


Hey Jesse,
Do you use 87 or 93 high test?!...All my life I used 87 and recently my 2001 Hyundai Elantra (which I finally paid the damn thing off!!!..





















) had been getting terrible gas mileage and running like sh*t, so I switched to 93 and after two fillups, the car is running great and getting almost 100 miles more per tankful!...







...I also gave her a tune up recently as well!...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

are you people kidding me? it's 3.59 around here and hasn't been under 3 for almost 2 months now.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

$3.60


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

its $3.80 per gallon here in NY at the station near my house its like $3.60 a gallon on the indian reservation where i buy gas.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

$3.69/gallon here in Missouri.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

$0.32 a litre ($1.23 a gallon) for 98oct, oh yeeeeeaaaah


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm paying $1.35/litre.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

$1.24/L


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

$3.97/g for 92 octane here


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

$3.80 gallon


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Traveller said:


> $0.32 a litre ($1.23 a gallon) for 98oct, oh yeeeeeaaaah


You are talking about Petro and not Water right


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm in Kuwait now, so petrol is cheaper then water, lol.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

$3.67 for 93 octane


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

$4 around me.

Premium FTW. oh wait


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

3.43 for cash and a dime more for credit. I filled my work van the other day and the thing cost $120


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

just jumped from 3.70 to 3.92 overnight here in WI.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

3.85 in GB WI


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

$10,000 per gallon of 87 octane here in PA. Close to Philadelphia.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Paid $3.59 for mid grade 89 Octane yesterday...


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

$3.79 for 87.... I am ready to start walking....lol...Seriously the price will just keep rising until America wakes from its slumber..People are so non complacent that the oil companies have had zero recourse....It will never happen but ppl should boycot gas for 30 days and see if prices change..


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

3.95 for 87 octane.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> just jumped from 3.70 to 3.92 overnight here in WI.


Hi Muskie,
Is that for 87?!!


----------

